# Wired2Fish and Ono Sunglasses Giveaway



## fender66 (Jul 10, 2012)

The guys at *Wired2Fish* have another contest with Ono Sunglasses.

Ono's Sunglasses have made a big impression in the last couple of years in the fishing niche. They have numerous models of sunglasses for men and women in stylish designs with polarized but vibrant lenses. Ono's is so confident in their product that they have opened the store and will award four Wired2Fish readers any pair of Ono's sunglasses.

Click on the link below to enter and in the comment section of the entry form, tell them you are from TinBoats.net. Just our way of saying thanks for being a great sponsor!

https://blog.wired2fish.com/Wired2Fish-You-Pick-Em---Onos-Sunglasses-Giveaway/

*You Pick 'Em - Ono's Sunglasses Giveaway*
Choosing a quality pair of sunglasses can be based on multiple aspects. For some, it is price and reputation. For others it is lens type. For others it's polarization qualities and for others it can simply be cosmetics.
From a protection standpoint on the water, it's important to get a pair of glasses that guard against the sun directly but also the glare reflecting off the water. It is also important to have a lens that will protect the eyes from sharp objects, projectiles like bullet weights and baits.
Ono's Sunglasses have made a big impression in the last couple of years in the fishing niche. They have numerous models of sunglasses for men and women in stylish designs with polarized but vibrant lenses. They have built-in cheater models that we are testing now as well as prescription models.
Ono's is so confident in their product that they have opened the store and will award four Wired2Fish readers any pair of Ono's sunglasses.
Check out all of the models including Vicious and Hemingway models at onos.com.
Contest ends July 26th, 2012. Good Luck!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 10, 2012)

Did it


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm in.
Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2012)

In! Nothing irritates me more than sunglasses! :LOL2: 

I think someone upstairs has it in for me when it comes to sunglasses. I have spent hundreds and hundreds of dollars and have yet to find a pair that I would buy a second time. Hopefully these will be it after I win them. :lol:


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 10, 2012)

IN! [-o<


----------



## spangler2k3 (Jul 11, 2012)

done!


----------



## Riverman62 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm In!


----------



## huntinslabs (Jul 13, 2012)

In, thanks for the link.


----------



## kycolonel138th (Jul 14, 2012)

:USA1: IN [-o<


----------



## Mizzie (Jul 14, 2012)

In! 8)


----------



## ifish4redd (Jul 15, 2012)

in :USA1:


----------



## rangerbull (Jul 16, 2012)

all in


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 16, 2012)

Definetly in


----------



## scsdiver (Jul 17, 2012)

im in to. darn peer pressure! lol


----------



## maachuu (Jul 22, 2012)

Count me in


----------

